# Uber can't even get their Ghost cars to drive legally



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Photo below is of the downtown Ottawa, Canada area showing multiple Ghost cars within a block of my PIN (though the ETA is set to 4 minutes). Notice the Ghost car driving south on Waller St, this is a *One-Way street *that heads north and ends at Rideau St..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

djino said:


> Photo below is of the downtown Ottawa, Canada area showing multiple Ghost cars within a block of my PIN (though the ETA is set to 4 minutes). Notice the Ghost car driving south on Waller St, this is a *One-Way street *that heads north and ends at Rideau St..


Most likely a GPS error. I get that at times where it shows I'm driving down the wrong side of the highway backwards if the GPS looses a lock. Downtown Toronto the GPS sometimes shows the car going through a park.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Most likely a GPS error. I get that at times where it shows I'm driving down the wrong side of the highway backwards if the GPS looses a lock. Downtown Toronto the GPS sometimes shows the car going through a park.


I get your point, but I know for a fact that most of (if not all) these cars are Ghost. When I'm at home in Gatineau and turn on the rider app, I'll see 1 or 2 cars around my neighboorhood, but the ETA is 20-25 minutes. Uber may have just done a good job of convincing you and others that the cars shown in the rider app before requesting a ride are an actual indication of where UberX cars are.

djino


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

djino said:


> I get your point, but I know for a fact that most of (if not all) these cars are Ghost. When I'm at home in Gatineau and turn on the rider app, I'll see 1 or 2 cars around my neighboorhood, but the ETA is 20-25 minutes. Uber may have just done a good job of convincing you and others that the cars shown in the rider app before requesting a ride are an actual indication of where UberX cars are.
> 
> djino


Can't say I have experience this. I have seen it where I can find a car sitting there just as it is on the app. Although I also have seen delays of about 30 seconds when it is moving around. Even when I quickly park and check the app I can see cars around and then my car creeping up on the spot. I have heard others claiming ghost cars. I just haven't seen it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

*B O O ! ! !*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm sceptical as well. Question: Was the car moving at the time? When cars are parked, the little icon can be pointing any which way because they lose the direction it was heading in. When I'm out on the street, I'm almost always able to find the Uber car if I'm looking for it.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm sceptical as well. Question: Was the car moving at the time?


Yes, I watched it as it turned left from Rideau Street onto Waller St and continued south along the very path of the road (This is a one-way street that goes in the opposite direction).

djino


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

djino said:


> Yes, I watched it as it turned left from Rideau Street onto Waller St and continued south along the very path of the road (This is a one-way street that goes in the opposite direction).
> 
> djino


Ok then, maybe a conspiracy theory is warranted then. We all trust our evil overlord travis right, I wouldn't put anything past him.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

djino said:


> Yes, I watched it as it turned left from Rideau Street onto Waller St and continued south along the very path of the road (This is a one-way street that goes in the opposite direction).
> 
> djino


Could it actually be an Uber driver going the wrong way down a 1 way street? I have seen Cab drivers do it around here. I can only imagine someone who doesn't know the roads make a mistake.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Could it actually be an Uber driver going the wrong way down a 1 way street? I have seen Cab drivers do it around here. I can only imagine someone who doesn't know the roads make a mistake.


I suppose that is a possibility


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It tracks the phone, not the car. Driver stretching his legs and taking the phone with him.


----------



## Uberus Maximus (Mar 27, 2015)

that happens to me when my app is running through wifi


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It tracks the phone, not the car. Driver stretching his legs and taking the phone with him.


Then I suppose these UberX drivers should switch professions and get into Track n Field. As I didn't think it was possible to run a couple blocks within seconds.

djino
"Uber could introduce *UberRun* and offer rides on people's backs who can run that fast"


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Could it actually be an Uber driver going the wrong way down a 1 way street? I have seen Cab drivers do it around here. I can only imagine someone who doesn't know the roads make a mistake.












Perhaps those drivers took a wrong turn and ended up in the ocean?
Or they are UberJetski?

Uber is known for placing ghost cars when they need to, just to make themselves look popular.

My city is relatively new with not many riders yet.


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Perhaps those drivers took a wrong turn and ended up in the ocean?
> Or they are UberJetski?
> 
> Uber is known for placing ghost cars when they need to, just to make themselves look popular.
> ...


Hahaha haha haha made my ****en night, thanks for the laughs


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Perhaps those drivers took a wrong turn and ended up in the ocean?
> Or they are UberJetski?
> 
> Uber is known for placing ghost cars when they need to, just to make themselves look popular.
> ...


UberBoats!


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Perhaps those drivers took a wrong turn and ended up in the ocean?
> Or they are UberJetski?
> 
> Uber is known for placing ghost cars when they need to, just to make themselves look popular.
> ...


You're mistaken. That's just UberFerry .


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Is that how people smugglers smuggle illegal immigrants to Oz now lol


----------



## youtUBER (Sep 18, 2014)

Does it have street parking?


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Uber ghost driver


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

i notice them in my city of dayton as well, they are relatively new. I used to be able to see how many actual cars are driving now i cant tell because of these ghost cars. I emailed uber they said they didnt know about them and they would forward my request to tech support. Have heard nothing back and dont expect too. Just glad its not just me with the problem. My phone probably auto-updated the pax app lately that enabled the new "feature/bug".


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Ghost drivers are probably artificially generated to make riders think there are a number drivers nearby, entice them to request a ride. Once a request is made, it goes to an actual nearest driver, which could be further away.


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

Me agrees.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Ghost cars are following me around giving me false hope that I can hide from a ping. The conspiracy is strong with this equation.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If uber can't get their ghost cars to driver the right way, imagine the difficulty they're going to have maneuvering their futuristic "driverless" cars.


----------

